

Appcelerator launches Titanium v1.0 - jameswragg
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/titanium_10_launches_build_native_apps_for_desktop_mobile_ipad.php#comments

======
PStamatiou
Grats to Jeff and Nolan. Appcelerator was once an Atlanta based company and
they invited me over to hangout in their office a few times. Very nice guys
and a great product; always open to chat startups.

------
va_coder
Anyone with experience with this? Does it work well?

~~~
jayro
I just spent about five hours this weekend experimenting with Titanium Mobile
and for someone like me knows Javascript, but not Objective-C or Cocoa, it
looks awesome. After spending some time trying to get kick started using
Objective-C, Cocoa, Interface Builder and XCode, I would guess that Titanium
might reduce the time it would take me to build a substantial iPhone app by
maybe 5-10X.

------
jameswragg
...but RWW get's the pricing/packages wrong, Jeff explains here:
[http://support.appcelerator.net/discussions/announcements/28...](http://support.appcelerator.net/discussions/announcements/287-weve-
listened-titanium-10-offering-
preview/page/3?to=%2Fdiscussions%2Fannouncements%2F287-weve-listened-
titanium-10-offering-preview#comment_1154928)

------
Tawheed
They have a ton of videos on their site but not enough info that builds
credibility... how effective is their platform? how long will they be around?
should I trust them to build my apps on their framework -- what if they
disappear?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
The platform is open source, so there's no reason it can't survive the demise
of the company.

------
siculars
but why is their 'about us' video such marketing cheese?
<http://www.appcelerator.com/showcase/>

i will try their stuff though...

